# Felix is the birthday boy!



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Will you be listening to Felix today? If so, which piece? Mine would be his Reformation Symphony. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Mendelssohn*:

Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Freiburger Barockorchester, _Pablo Heras-Casado_


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, I'll listen to the Reformation too.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I am honored to have the same birthday with Felix. One of my favorite composers of all time!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> I am honored to have the same birthday with Felix. One of my favorite composers of all time!


Happy birthday to Nevum also then.:cheers:


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Happy birthday to Nevum also then.:cheers:


thank you....................................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pcnog11 said:


> Will you be listening to Felix today? If so, which piece? Mine would be his Reformation Symphony. Enjoy!


Now that you mention it. Yes. Symphony 5 from this fine set:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Will you be listening to Felix today?


Very unlikely, but I'm sure I will listen to some of his chamber music this year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Very unlikely, but I'm sure I will listen to some of his chamber music this year.


This was about his birthday though.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe the Octet.


----------

